# Provider insurance credentialing



## artdon2001 (Sep 3, 2008)

In addition to coding, I also have the task of getting our physicians credentialed with a dozen health plans.  I've been asked to research credentialing software to assist me in tracking our 70 providers.

Does anyone know credentialing software that will generate reports, track license expirations, and recredentialing dates, etc.?


----------



## jluther (Sep 3, 2008)

I am not sure what State your are in but I know that in Oregon there is a program called ECHOAPPS which I have used and it works pretty well.

Currently I live in california and use CAQH which is a website where you complete the entire credentialling application via a questionairre then you upload all the supporting documents, licenses, evidence of insurance, etc.  Once you have done that you can choose to allow multiple insurance plans to receive the application.   The great thing about CAQH is that they email you reminders of when to update.  Not all carriers access CAQH though, specifically Medicare or Medicaid, so you will have to complete their forms.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## allisonm6383 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Credentialing*

We use a software program called Intellicred which offers everything in your post.

Thanks,
Allison


----------

